# Creation d'une interface pour un AppleScript



## Razer (5 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Actuellement en train de développer une application à base d'Applescript, je souhaiterais maintenant créer une interface un peu plus sympa que les boites de dialogue de l'AppleScript qui sont assez strict.
Probleme je ne sais absolument pas comment faire...
C'est la dernière touche pour finaliser un projet sympa et en faire une bonne application alors... j'aurais bien besoin d'aide.

Pour info, j'ai creer une appli qui demande certaines info à l'utilisateur et qui creer ensuite un document word. Je pensais à une interface telle que celle que l'on rencontre sur les installer des appli, avec un aperçu de l'étape sur la gauche et la boite de dialogue à droite avec pourquoi pas un fond. Dans le même genre que sur cette image
http://media.bestofmicro.com/,0-9-57033-3.jpg

Ce ne sont que des idées car je ne connais pas la faisabilité d'une telle interface.
Avis aux spécialistes 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

il te faut *Xcode* :
s'il n'est pas installé, installe-le à partir du DVD d'installation, si la version du système est le même, sinon télécharge-le sur le site http://developer.apple.com (inscription obligatoire, mais gratuit)

Après l'installation, il  faudra apprendre comment fonctionnent les applications *Xcode* et *Interface Builder*.
Regarde les exemples de projet Applescript dans le dossier */Developer/Examples/*....

Pour apprendre comment créer un projet *AppleScript* dans Xcode :
Si tu es sur Snow Leopard, fait une  recherche Google avec ApplescriptObjC tutorial, sinon c'est "Applescript Studio" tutorial pour les autres versions.


----------



## Razer (6 Février 2011)

le download de Xcode est fait, plus qu'à me mettre a bosser la dessus,

Merci pour la réponse!


----------

